# will a boy and girl kitten mate??



## ktcoop (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm getting two new kittens soon, one boy and one girl, and they will be about 6-7 weeks old at that point. Is it okay for them to live together while they're taht young and it's too soon yet to get them spayed/neutered? 

I will obviously have to wait until they are 5 or 6 months old to get the surgery...so will they start trying to mate before that? Do I have to keep them separated? When is the youngest time that a female cat can get pregnant?

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Looks like you posted more than once about this:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=43760

The other thread has replies, so I'll lock this one up :wink:


----------

